

Ask HN: Personal hardware backup? - danpat

My laptop failed to wake up this morning, and it turns out it&#x27;s a SSD failure.  I take regular backups and do lots of server-side work, so nothing has been lost, but I&#x27;m now faced with a couple of days without my machine.  This is slightly compounded by the fact that I live 60 miles from the nearest city.<p>Other than the obvious &quot;have another computer on standby&quot;, what strategies do other HN-ers have for minimizing downtime when your personal hardware dies?
======
ilovemyherbz
I always use a snapshot backup (on my mac its the Time Machine software) to an
external USB drive, and when I go out of town, I always carry an extra HDD
with me. This only happened to me once when I went a few hours away for a
weekend convention. Just popped the new drive in, started up recovery and told
it to pull from backup drive, within an hour it was back up and running.

